# 1988 georgie boy



## striper (Nov 12, 2007)

I need help locating a 1988 georgie boy chassis diagram. I am having a fuel problem which we suspect is an electric fuel pump failure. I believe there are two pumps on unit one at engine ( mechanical) and one in tank (electrical) .Does anyone have experience with this model it has a 454 gas engine. Any one experience any tank problems relating to ethanol thanks  bob


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 12, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

I have the 454 in a Class A, Chieftain.  I had a fuel issue he first year I drove it to Florida or really back to Indiana.  I started losing power.  I use regular gas in it.  The problem/issue was the in-liine fuel filter was nearly 100% clogged.  AFter I made it home driving 25 MPH and less going up hills, I CHANGED the in-line gas filter and the carb gas filter.  Vehicle drove like a new one.  If you have not checked or replaced the filters, check it out.  You really didn't say what symptons your having??


----------



## C Nash (Nov 12, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

Good info on the carb inlet filter Archer. It is often overlooked. Just be careful when changing as it is easy to cross thread the inlet fitting.


----------



## striper (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

my problem is no fuel at carb.does this rv have a pump in fuel tank? I will change filters .If I prime mechanical pump at engine the vehicle runs. I cant get a chevrolet chassis diagram for this model.The generator is also out of fuel which makes me suspect a fuel delivery. This could be an ethanol problem which would clean the tank since the ethanol is a solvent


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

sounds like u might have a clogged fuel sock in the tank,, what i would do is ,, if have an air compressor ,, use the blow gun into the fill area of the tank and blow air onto it ,, if u hear a pop ,, then the tank sock is plugged up ,, if not i would crawl under the unit and see if it does not have a primary fuel filter ,, how much gas do u have in the rig???
If u have less than 1/2 tank then the genset will not run ,, if u find a plugged filter i would also change the gensets FF also..... JMO


----------



## cougarkid (Nov 23, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

Striper,

I have an 89 Georgie Boy, 32 ft 454 gas carburated model.  I only have the mechanical pump at the engine.  Changing the in-line fuel filter (under the passenger side doorway) is a good place to start.  Mine was clogged with rust when I bought it, ran much better after I changed it.

But I ran into another fuel problem on my last trip, causing it to dog-out climbing hills and have no get-up-qnd-go when I stepped on the gas.  Could be causing your trouble, too.

Just in front of the right rear tires (where the leaf spring attaches to the frame) is a spot where the hard fuel line comes through from the inside of the frame to the outside of the frame.  At that point there is a piece (1' long) of rubber fuel line that bends around about 180 degress to connect to the hard fuel line that continues to the front of the RV.  I replaced it when I bought the RV because it was cracked and leaking.

During my trip last weekend, after I changed the in-line filter on the road, I concluded that the piece of rubber line was being sucked flat when the engine/pump was needing the most fuel.  Just today I replaced that piece of fuel line and took it out for a test run.  It once again runs like a champ, even on the steep up-hill runs..

I now plan to replace that rubber section with a hard steel piece of line and compression fittings.  No way that will get spongy and sucked flat.

Maybe this will help your problem, too.

Mike


----------



## Kirk (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

striper

I am quite sure that there is no fuel pump in the tank but there could be one at the tank, if added by Georgie Boy. We owned an 87 Allegro that did have an electric fuel pump at the tank, but it was not inside. It was mounted right next to the tank, about 6" away from it and on the frame rail of the chassis. I also know that it was added by Allegro. Some of the manufacturers did add a pump at the tank, especially for the GM chassis because they had a tendency to vapor lock in hot weather without one. If you do have one, it should be visible near the fuel tank. I believe the "in tank" fuel pumps did not come into use until about the mid 90's.


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 2, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

Well, I finally found some 1/2" hard fuel line.  Went on-line looking for it and found out that 1/2" aluminum tubbing is what I needed, since it is not fuel injected.  Found it locally at a hardware store for $2.24 a foot, along with the compression fitting to connect it with.
Had to fill it with sand to get the tight bends without crimping it, but it went in place really well.
Fired it up and no leaks.  Still needs a road test, but I am sure it will run great.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## C Nash (Dec 2, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

Mike, hope you cleaned the sand back out :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

MAN!  Knew I forgot something!   

Actually, I made sure it was REALLY clean before I installed it.  Had enough trouble with crap in the lines/filter.

I will try to post a pictures of the in-place line, soon.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

I hope it was beach sand ,, that u used ,, hey i'll take all real beach sand i can get ,, thinking of building my own beach here on the farm ,, the only thing missing is the OCEAN,, but i was thinking of installing a wave thingy in the pool ,, so i could hear the waves crashing   :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 3, 2007)

RE: 1988 georgie boy

Here is the installed hard fuel line connection.

1/2" aluminum line and compression fittings.

Had to cut the ribbed end off the end of fuel line from the tank.

http://i5.tinypic.com/6ku0brc.jpg

http://i10.tinypic.com/7xj6wkp.jpg


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 3, 2007)

deleted by poster


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

RE: deleted by poster

huh?????? JK ,, boy this winter stuff is getting me home earlyer now ,, i think that is good thing :question:     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## msjackie (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

730 , you would not be if you were at THE BEACH, 
brodavid said to tell you it is 37 tonight
love to all, 
msjackie

ps I thought he was asleep.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

yea u see how he is ,, looking over u'r shoulder while u type to us guy's ,, and when u look over at him he's asleep ,, i know how it works    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Just joshing u ,, but i seen on the weather channel that all of us here in the south are gonna warm up the next week ,, were suppose to be in the upper 60's by this weekend and i see u all are gonna be in the upper 70's with lows in the middle 50's ,, i can live with that ,,,, but get this ,, tonight we have snow possible ,, but warming up to mid 50's tomm.... go figure ,,, i guess this global warming thing is real     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

There you go again Rod :angry: calling for snow just to make me drive up there to see ice :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: 1988 georgie boy

hey ,, it's kinda like snow ,, but in the melted state ,, u know wehn it melts and then the temps are like 20 ,, u get snow cones  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Hey bty ,, speaking of snow cones anyone heard from Tex  :question:  :question:  I guess he's out spending all that money form his oil wells ,,, how did that get started anyway ,, about Tex and oil wells  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------

